# relocating to HOng kong. Advise needed



## shailu (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi All,
We are an indian couple with a baby who Wil be relocating to HOng kong in a month. Heard that the Apts are very tiny in there. Would appreciate any indian who would help me in understanding the living conditions there and a break up of expenses if you can.
Thanks a ton in advance

Shailu


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

shailu said:


> Hi All,
> We are an indian couple with a baby who Wil be relocating to HOng kong in a month. Heard that the Apts are very tiny in there. Would appreciate any indian who would help me in understanding the living conditions there and a break up of expenses if you can.
> Thanks a ton in advance
> 
> Shailu


Yes the apartments are quite tiny compared to india. Expenses really depend on your lifestyle; however can range anywhere between 25k to 40k p.m. for a moderate living.


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Try to budget 15-20K for rent. Be rest assured that homes will be much smaller than India. 
You have to get used to cosy living. Water/gas/electricity/cable TV/internet combined can be around 1k. Grocery bill depend on whether you cook at home or eat out?
Rest depends on your lifestyle. Taxes are low here ~15% so you can save a little.


----------

